# 1935 cat 22



## Farmer_John (Mar 14, 2012)

I am restoring what was my late grandfather's 1935 cat 22 citrus, and thought I'd post some of what I've done, how I got it, how I had to swap radiators, then started painting her, and finally test-fit lights. Now I have to remove the hood, fenders, gas-tank and a lot more to remove the engine so I can remove the clutch& throw-out bearing to gain access to the clutch-brake which is the brake that slows down the gears and drive-shaft enough to enable you to change gears.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Man,that is cooool!I love old iron. The last crawler I drove was an old Clete-track,of my BIL's.


----------

